# Recommended stops Bilbao to Javea



## etered (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi

We are travelling down to Javea this summer to stay. I want to drive from Bilbao to Javea and stop off at some lovely places to see for a few days on route.

Looking at Logrono in La Rioja area and Teruel (just south of Zaragoza). My questions are:

Are these nice areas?
Are these the best areas to visit on this route?
Does anyone recommend any nice hotels/places to stay and visit (there are 5 of us inc 3 children)

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

For somewhere special, I would recommend the Parador de Alcañiz - from about €110 per room per night.

We stayed there overnight when we drove from Bilbao to Alicante and absolutely loved it. We have stayed in lots of Paradores and this is one of my favourites.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

For hotels anywhere try booking.com they have always turned up trumps for us and we want somewhere that will take my 80 yr old suegra and a dog


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There may be some useful ideas here, depending on how much of a straight route you want to take
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/84190-drive-through-spain.html

BTW there's a good suggestion for dijiste if she comes on this thread,; a place in Navarra.

PS We used booking.com when we went to London and we got a very good deal in a great location. We couldn't find anything with them when we went to Paris though


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We also use booking.com.

One good thing is that people's comments on there are from those that have actually stayed at the hotel unlike some hotel rating sites where you can never be sure who has given the ratings.

Good ratings could be from the owner's mum and bad ratings from a competitor


----------



## merak (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, I would recommend Logrono and the tapas & montaditos have to tried there , pimientos especially . Teruel also a recommended place with old Mudajar buildings and the torico in the square ,try the jamon here. Zaragoza also interesting but much bigger place and not a fav of mine and in summer boiling hot . 

Cuenca , another interesting town/city , very old . Just my tupence worth .

I haved lived in Valencia city for 8 yrs . 

Merak


----------

